#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  nou ze zit dus in de finale.....

## showband

Hmpfff, 

Vanaf vanavond zit een van mijn zangeressn dus in de finale Idols.

Omdat de jury d'r zo graag erbij wilde hebben. [B)]

Heeft niets met dit forum te maken. Maar je schrijf es wat op om 3 uur 'snachts  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthez

Tsja, wat moet je ervan zeggen....


... om 10 over 5 's nachts!?


Wie is het hoe heet ze en hoe ziet ze eruit [ :Stick Out Tongue: ], das belangrijke informatie  :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Tja en hier ist 6u55 ( de kleinen is wakker )  :Frown: [V]
Jammer dat we dit niet kunnen volgen in Belgium
Ik toch niet [V]
sis

----------


## showband



----------


## AJB

Meike... :Big Grin: 

Vond Marlies van vorige week toch echt stukken beter... Maarrr Meike ziet er goed uit [8D]

----------


## test12

Wat vonden julie v.d. sound van de Idols.

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Wat vonden julie v.d. sound van de Idols.



 Schitterend! :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## BENjpt

Laatst die Manta horen optreden. (diegene waarvan haar moeder boos werd dat ze niet door ging).. mislukte idol dus.

Mensen Mensen wat was dat lachen.. mensen gingen grappen maken over het oerlelijke gezang.. en ja het was vals[8D]
Heb haar moeder ook nog zien zitten, terwijl een enkeling om haar handtekening vroeg :Big Grin: 

ps Ik vind die pot, die door is toch het beste zingen..

----------


## yvobtv

Manta komt uit Lelystad. heb haar weleens onder mijn schuif gehad.
Vind haar erg aardig, maar dat was trouwens ook alweer bijna een jaar geleden.
ze heeft een website: www.charmanta.com

groetjes

----------


## rinus bakker

De sound was alleen maar rampzalig (veel te hard ingemixte piano en gitaar) om bijvoorbeeld een schatje als Meike (die er met zingen in elk geval totaal naast zat) weer een ronde verder te helpen. 
De drie heren uit de jury: 
"Uh, Meike wij moeten het de komende avond toch nog eens over jouw talenten hebben, schat."
HenkJan als eerste: "Wil je wat drinken misschien?"  
En voor Jekenny 'Botox' Klaagman is er wel een leuk joch te regelen.
"Je wilt toch beroemd worden? Nou dan".

----------


## Michel_G

en als ik het goed zag (zal wel niet) hadden ze twee sm58 gericht op die conga's (en dit klopt volgens mij ook al niet. 

Die hadden ze gewoon boven op gericht ipv. aan de onderkant. (ok dat is eigen keuze, ligt eraan of je meer de aanslag wil horen of niet)

Maar vondt het wel vreemd dat daarvoor sm58's (volgens mij) gebruikt werden. Zou er toch eerder een Neumann op gezet hebben.

----------


## AJB

Ik vond het geluid ronduit slecht, en de meeste kandidaten waardeloos. Meike zong nog niet half zo goed als Megan, maar die zag er simpelweg niet uit... JK Was gister okeej, al was zijn verschijning een aanfluiting. JK's zang was niet 100 punten, maar hij heeft wel het stemgeluid van Lionel Richie...

Like rinus said; muziek was te hard... Die wildcard rondes irriteren mij trouwens helemaaaaal mateloos... Vorige week die Ho*r van een Sharon, lelijke kop, totaal geen muzikaal talent; door naar Wildcard... Echt complete waanzin, dat hele circus...

Denk dat ECHTE talenten er toch wel komen. Tot nu toe zie ik alleen Marlies, Ron en evt JK in die richting gaan, waarbij Marlies erg ver bovenin staat

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaat:Laatst die Manta horen optreden. (diegene waarvan haar moeder boos werd dat ze niet door ging).. mislukte idol dus.



Je bedoelt Samanta[V][V][V]---&gt; :Wink:

----------


## Ibvee

Alsof t wat voorstelt, je krijgt een platen-contract als je wint (je doet mee aan idols, omdat je anders helemaal geen kans maakt op een contract), heb je eenmaal het contract, na een paar maandjes is het weer bijna over, hoor je nix meer van ze. Maffiteiten daaro [V] Volgens mij heeft Jim al meer nummers op z'n naam staan nu dan Jamai [B)] Word je uitgenodigt voor een radio-interview, krijg je ronduit de vraag naar je hoofd gegooid of je homo ben [xx(] wat ze daar al wel niet verzinnen [B)] en geeft ie ook nog het antwoord "ja"  :Frown:  Niet dat ik wat tegen homo's heb, zijn hartstikke aardige mensen (meestal), maar of de platenmaatschappij er stiekempjes ook blij mee is.... Maja, is wel geinig om te kijken hoe ze afgaan af en toe [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## som

pff het is gewoon tv maken allemaal,
zal de heren producers een rotzorg zijn wat er allemaal gebeurd, zolang er maar veel mensen naar kijken[8D]

ooit deed mijn schoonzusje mee met huisman's show,dus wij als liefhebbende familie mee 
(je kent het wel!)
allemaal zitten, en er was te weinig publiek...
werden eerst alle shot's van links gefilmd,iedereen mocht verhuizen en de shot's van rechts kwamen ook met publiek :Wink: 
das dus tv maken..

----------


## - -Niels- -

> citaatff het is gewoon tv maken allemaal,
> zal de heren producers een rotzorg zijn wat er allemaal gebeurd, zolang er maar veel mensen naar kijken
> 
> ooit deed mijn schoonzusje mee met huisman's show,dus wij als liefhebbende familie mee 
> (je kent het wel!)
> allemaal zitten, en er was te weinig publiek...
> werden eerst alle shot's van links gefilmd,iedereen mocht verhuizen en de shot's van rechts kwamen ook met publiek
> das dus tv maken..



Het draait er om:

Business

----------


## Barthez

Let's get down to bussiness jongens, 
we kunnen er niet omheen dat een groot aantal van onze collega's hun bammetjes hierrmee verdienen, en het is jammer dat er veel van de inkomsten bij de producent blijft hangen.

Maar zolang het klootjesvolk dit soort televisie wil zien, ik vind het prima  :Big Grin: 

Ze mogen mijn salaris r ook best van betalen dacht ik zo [^]

----------


## Ibvee

achja, als je het een beetje slim aanpakt, en ook nog goed ben word je dr echt niet arm van lijkt me zo. Als het een beetje lukt kan je het zover krijgen dat het grootste gedeelte van alle huishoudens in Nederland elke avond naar jou creaties kijkt...[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> 
> en als ik het goed zag (zal wel niet) hadden ze twee sm58 gericht op die conga's (en dit klopt volgens mij ook al niet. 
> 
> Die hadden ze gewoon boven op gericht ipv. aan de onderkant. (ok dat is eigen keuze, ligt eraan of je meer de aanslag wil horen of niet)



En wat is daar mis mee? Het laag uit die conga wil je niet horen hoor, die attack is toch wel erg belangrijk





> citaat:
> Maar vondt het wel vreemd dat daarvoor sm58's (volgens mij) gebruikt werden. Zou er toch eerder een Neumann op gezet hebben.



Ik heb geen idee welke Neuman je in de conga had willen stoppen. Volgens mij zag ik trouwens een 57beta, maar ik heb er niet echt op zitten letten eerlijk gezegt.

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dj_spike_
> ...



Over de plaatsing: Dat was eigen keuze heb ik erbij gezet, ligt er maar net aan waar je voorkeur naartoe gaat. Was trouwens niet in de conga gegaan maar bij op ge uitgang gekomen. Ik ben van mening dat er dan nog voldoende aanslag te horen was geweest.

over de mic.: zou inderdaad een 57 beta geweest kunnen zijn, maar er stond bij mij ook achter sm58 [u](volgens mij)</u>.

Maar buiten dat, hoe vond je de rest van het geluid en heb je zelf nog op en aanmerkingen. Ben ik wel benieuwd naar om die te horen.

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door - -Niels- -_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Laatst die Manta horen optreden. (diegene waarvan haar moeder boos werd dat ze niet door ging).. mislukte idol dus.
> ...



MMm misschien is haar artiestennaam dan Manta, zo stond ze in ieder geval aangekondigd op een poster van Holland Casino.

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Toch wel blij dat er meer mensen zich ergeren aan de mixage van de Idols sound.
Buiten het feit of de kandidaten nu wel of niet goed zijn, de audio mixer zit daar niet op z'n plaats. Of laat zich veel te veel afleiden door z'n omgeving.

Ik heb me kapot zitten ergeren aan het aftellen van de band 1,2,3, .... spelen maar ( in de eerste uitzending geloof ik)
Je reinste lokale Tv niveau uit ........... ( ik noem maar geen plaatsen )

Bij de presentatie, oei ik moet de zaal mics nog uit zetten.

Afgelopen uitzending galm vergeten in te mixen bij verscheidene artiesen.
vlgns mij ook bij meike ( niet) op het einde van het nummer komen ze daar dan achter waardoor de laatste drie regeltjes zang ineens wel van galm zijn voorzien .
Er staat soms meer galm op de presentatie dan op de zang , weer die ambiant mic's natuurlijk veel te hard.

Zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.

Mocht deze mixer in kwestie dit lezen ????? verras mij met een perfecte sound volgende aflevering !!!!

----------


## test12

Zou hij beter lezen dan luisteren ????

m.v.g. Herman

----------


## T-Nuzz

Ik heb nog geen jaaaren ervaring maar hier ergerde ik mij toch ook wel aan. Piano en gitaar veel te hard. Ook tijdens spraak van de jury of Dooske was er een gigantsche galm. Maar dat lag meer aan de studio geloof ik. Lege loods ofzo...... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## som

meike is eruit... huil...[:I][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## showband

eh nee.

ze zit in de finale dus. Gaat er op zijn vroegst over twee weken uit... :Big Grin:  Is inmiddels wel al bij fluitsma&co bezig met haar nummer voor de Idols-CD op te nemen.

Wel een hoop stampij dat ruim een kwart eeuw geleden d'r vader door jerney uit de band is gezet en Meike (22) "dus vrienden is met de hele jury". [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Ben je rustig aan het werk krijg je ineens de hele tijd telefoontjes van de hele roddeljounalistiek die om telefoonnummers gaan vragen.  :Frown:

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> eh nee.
> Wel een hoop stampij dat ruim een kwart eeuw geleden d'r vader door jerney uit de band is gezet en Meike (22) "dus vrienden is met de hele jury". []



Das al een reden waarom ze het niet gaat redden, maar het feit dat ze zover is gekomen, betekent ook veel aandacht voor de band toch?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Disco Service Apeldoorn_
> 1. Buiten het feit of de kandidaten nu wel of niet goed zijn, 
> 2. de audio mixer zit daar niet op z'n plaats. 
> 3. Of laat zich veel te veel afleiden door z'n omgeving.



Hoi Marco,
1. 'goed' is in de ogen van de Idols-mafia natuurlijk iets anders dan wat veel deelnemers aan dit forum ermee bedoelen. De HHHD-jury denkt in termen van 'goed kneedbaar en uitknijpbaar'. 
En dat zijn veel van die mensen zeker, die met die waas "beroemd" voor ogen lopen. 
2. is er geen company-naam te zien op de aftiteling (ik zet hem meestal ergens na 10 minuten weer uit of ga wat anders doen, wegens overmaat aan kots-neiging) dan hebben we iets meer richtinggevoel.
3. en met dat laatste maak je dr grootste fouten. 
weet ik uit ervaring[:I]. Maar van je fouten moet je wel leren!

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> 
> Let's get down to bussiness jongens, 
> we kunnen er niet omheen dat een groot aantal van onze collega's hun bammetjes hierrmee verdienen,



Beetje te kort door de bocht Barthez.

Kidnapping is ook business. Een mensen-handel ook.
En de Ahold/vanderHoeven-maffia was ook bezig met business.
Er zijn ook grenzen in de trant van:
Wat U wilt dat gij niet geschiedt, doe dat ook een ander niet!

Ga jij over vijf jaar bij Jamai, Jim of een ander slachtoffer die heroine-spuit uit hun arm halen?
Door dit soort van openlijke 'exploitation' kun je natuurlijk mensen maken en mensen breken. 
Aan de mensen die het gemaakt hebben verdien jij lekker veel, en zij niet. Daarna kunnen ze alsnog breken.
Maar dat is dan jouw probleem niet meer he.
Dat is geen "business"? Tot diezelfde junk bij jou inbreekt?
Was de kreet "die laat je in hun waarde" niet uit een liedje van Fluitsma & van Tijn?

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

En ik maar denken na het eerste nummer ( zonder het aftellen ) dat "onze" technicus het forum had gelezen.

Helaas niets was minder waar.

Het leek al iets beter , maar nog veel aan te doen.

Misschien kan de jury de geluidsman ook even gaan kneden ? :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Disco Service Apeldoorn_
> En ik maar denken na het eerste nummer ( zonder het aftellen ) dat "onze" technicus het forum had gelezen.
> Helaas niets was minder waar.
> Het leek al iets beter , maar nog veel aan te doen.
> Misschien kan de jury de geluidsman ook even gaan kneden ?



Ja, ik merkte het ook. Ze mogen wel eens het aftellen onhoorbaar maken. Verder mogen ze ook wel eens wachten met Dooskes mic. opendraaien tot ze is uitgeklapt, of ze moet niet vlak voor haar mic klappen.

Niet dat ik vaak kijk of zo, maar gister deed er een kennis van ons mee (Eric). En hij mag door. Henk-Jan en Jerney vinden hem echt geweldig eruit zien en daarom mag hij telkens door, want zingen kan hij echt niet! :Big Grin:

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> eh nee.
> 
> ze zit in de finale dus. Gaat er op zijn vroegst over twee weken uit... Is inmiddels wel al bij fluitsma&co bezig met haar nummer voor de Idols-CD op te nemen.



oeps heb ik niet goed gekeken?

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Barthez_
> ...



Daar heb je wel gelijk in Rinus, maar wat ik bedoelde te zeggen was dat dat geen dingen zijn waar wij technici verantwoordelijk voor zijn. Dat ligt bij de productie maatschappijen en tv-makers die dit soort dingen verzinnen en voortbrengen. Vergeet niet dat wij geluid/licht/rigging doen, en dat zijn geen dingen waar mensen over 10 jaar nog trauma's aan over houden (if so, dan zouden we wel erg slecht bezig zijn, en daar zijn weinige het mee eens toch? [8)])

Laat de overheid zich maar eens met zulke ethische kwesties gaan bezighouden, ipv bijv het verbieden van roken in poppodia, die daarmee hun halve klandizie verliezen aan de apres-ski-kroeg op de hoek [V])

----------


## jurjen_barel

Om deze 'ouwe' nog ff naar boven te halen:

Jammer, ze heeft het niet gehaald. Toch heeft ze naar mijn mening goed gezongen en een beetje reclame voor de band is ook nooit weg  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Jammer, ze heeft het niet gehaald.



Ze was veruit de leukste 
Ik heb een keer of 10 op haar gestemd! :Big Grin: [:I][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ja, k had 2 mensen om te steunen: Eric en Meike. Helaas is het er nog maar 1 geworden, maar niet zeggen dat we het niet hebben geprobeerd.

P.S. Eric gaat waarschijnlijk ook zeer binnenkort afvallen, hij was alleen door vanwege dans en uiterlijk, zang bij hem is bagger. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## showband

Meike is een onvervalst toffe meid. Jammer van haar performance afgelopen zaterdag. Die was helaas niet zo best. Als er na de povere performance nog mensen willen weten hoe ze echt zingt....
http://www.musicon.nl/disco/mp3/DOM.mp3

Koortje en wat strijkers later aangedikt. de rest allemaal live.
(voor de studiotechnici : ze doet drie losse koorstemmen achter elkaar. Allemaal in één take. na een run vooraf om warm te zingen)

en weet zich te kleden ... :Big Grin: 


Zal v rijdag met het singeltje wel op een staan. Ze komt ook nog op de idols CD. Daar komen alle kandidaten met het nummer op te staan waarmee ze de workshop hebben gedaan. In haar geval "last dance". Nou wil het dat ik daar nog ergens een liveopname van de band van heb......[} :Smile: ] :Big Grin: [} :Smile: ]...en de CD komt pas over twee maanden uit...[} :Smile: ][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> Nou wil het dat ik daar nog ergens een liveopname van de band van heb......[}][}]...en de CD komt pas over twee maanden uit...[}][)]



Oe, zet maar ff on-line [8D]

Ineens heeft dat commerciële programma een beetje een commerciële dip [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> 
> Meike is een onvervalst toffe meid. Jammer van haar performance afgelopen zaterdag. Die was helaas niet zo best. Als er na de povere performance nog mensen willen weten hoe ze echt zingt....
> http://www.musicon.nl/disco/mp3/DOM.mp3
> 
> Koortje en wat strijkers later aangedikt. de rest allemaal live.
> (voor de studiotechnici : ze doet drie losse koorstemmen achter elkaar. Allemaal in één take. na een run vooraf om warm te zingen)
> 
> en weet zich te kleden ...
> ...



Inderdaad een leuke meid! Iedereen was ook erg over haar te spreken geloof ik. 
Maar eeuh welke single van haar komt op één vrijdag? Of wat bedoel je nu precies?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Volgens mij is dat de single van de openingsact. Die hebben ze dus al lang in de studio opgenomen.

Maar t zal me niet verbazen als ie al ergens on-line staat [8D]

----------


## showband

ja. Ik heb het over het Idols-singletje met de cover van " I've got the music in me.

Afgelopen zaterdag is het ongeveer 40x langsgekomen voor 2,1 miljoen kijkers. Met een aantal keren de herhaling dat hij vanaf deze week te koop is. Als je weet hoe weinig singletjes je tegenwoordig hoeft te verkopen voor een nummer 1 notering. Dan ja ik er maar van uit dat die plaat gelijk op nummer 1 staat... kan het mis hebben natuurlijk.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martijn Tacken

Showband,
Heb 't vandaag weer met de herhalingen moeten doen...
Jammer dat ze eruit is, ze is niet direct de beste zangeres, maar ze had er naar mijn mening nog niet uitgemogen.

Ik ben blij dat er meer mensen zich stoorden aan het geluid, dacht eerst dat het aan mijn TV lag, maar:
- Ik hoor bij niemand van de solisten reverb/delay
- Bij het openingsnummer stond de system limiter/compressor gigantisch te pompen
- De workshop-shows waren ronduit slecht gemixed, te veel 400-800Hz in gitaar, gitaar en piano te hard, geen reverb,...

Ten slotte nog aan iedereen die "het niveau" van Idols niet goed vindt: Dit bewijst maar weer eens hoe ongelooflijk moeilijk het is om goed te zingen en tegelijk een performance neer te zetten. En toch denk ik dat een aantal finalisten stukken beter zijn dan menig lead zanger/zangeres in de bandjes die wij met z'n alle elk weekend staan te mixen: Maak maar eens een board-tape van je L/R mix en luister dan eens thuis net zo kritisch naar je band als naar die Idols solisten... Ik denk dat je nog verbaasd zult staan hoeveel "schoonheidsfoutjes" er live ongemerkt aan je voorbijgaan.

Groet,


Martijn

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Het begint bijna een wedstrijd te worden "wie zingt het beste met in-ear". Echt verschikkelijk goed te zien hoe de een er aan gewend is, en blijkbaar zn eisen goed erin heeft zitten. Maar bij deze jongedame stonden die krengen volgens mij veel te zacht (of zit ik dan fout?) waardoor ze nou niet echt briljant stond te zingen. Jammer maar helaas; dan ga je toch inzien hoe belangrijk de techniek is bij zo'n programma: en hoe slecht het bij Idols is! Ik zeg niet dat ik het beter kan hoor, kan ik niet... maar er worden fouten gemaakt die zelfs mij erg opvallen, en dat gaat gewoon nergens over!

----------


## DJ_Robin

Tsja , jammer hoor dat ze eruit is. Ze kan naar mijn mening lekker zingen. Daarnaast ziet ze er erg leuk uit en is ze gewoon heel spontaan en vrolijk. Ze had er zeker nog niet uitgemogen. Maarja dat is Idols. Zoals ook al op tv gezegt denk ik dat ze er als ze zelf wil ook wel komt zonder Idols.

De techniek is gewoon ronduit slecht. Bewegende trussen met schremen worden veels te veel bewogen. Er zijn regelmatig cameras actual die een spot in de lens hebben staan. En voor de spotjes die er hangen mag het naar mijn idee wel wat meer knallen.

M.V.G

----------


## splash

Die Manta zat net bij Jensen.
Ik heb me kapot gelachen om die opmerkingen van Henk-Jan Smits en Jensen.

----------


## Carl

Jensen en Smits zitten waarschijnlijk nog te lachen!
Wat een dom stelletje die Manta en haar moeder, het is gewoon zielig!
Ik mag hopen dat ik die nooit hoef te doen zeg.
Ik hoor het gezijk over vanalles en nogniks al aankomen.
"Sje hep fijf eige nummers, dus se weet echt wel hoe je een PA moet afregelen hoor"
"Ik ben d'r mental kootsj, dus je doet het licht helemaal fekeert!"

Mag ik effe een teiltje

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Jammer, ze heeft het niet gehaald. Toch heeft ze naar mijn mening goed gezongen en een beetje reclame voor de band is ook nooit weg



Een toffe meid geloof ik direct, is op TV ook al mijn eerste indruk.
Maar laten we een beetje realistisch blijven: ze zat zaterdag bij de 2 slechtsten, daar is wat mij betreft geen discussie over mogelijk.
Al had ze het wat mij betreft wel van die andere muts (hoe heet ze ook al weer?) mogen winnen...

----------

